# Servo trim tab hardware?



## NDTOO (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi all, 
Could any of you point me in the right direction as to the correct hardware needed for the vernier servo trim tab install. I have a copy of the plans and would like to incorporate it into my Starduster Too Build. 


Is a ten footA-790 cable correct? The plans also show an AN667-2 cable fork swaged to the core wire. Where would I send the cable and fitting to be swaged after I have it set up for correct length etc? 


The plans also show B-66 needle bearings installed in each end of the servo shaft housing. I did a search and checked ACS bookand found no such bearing. Any suggestions as to the correct one to use? 


If anyone has any pics or other info of the install they care to share I would sure appreciate it. Thanks, Bob


----------

